# Pond algae solutions



## peterman (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi I have a 350 gallon pond with a waterfall and it has 4 koi, 3 shubunkins, a lot of mosquito fish, 2 water lilies and a uno pond filter. I have been having algae problems and have been using pondcare algaefix but i was wondering if there were any good algae eaters whether its a fish or snail. I live in northern va.:-D


----------



## welshboy (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi' in the summer time i puts on the UV Light so when the water to through when the pump is on the light kills the algae and keeps the pond nice and clear.Mark


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah Welshboy is right, I heard that a Uv Sterilizer would work great. They sell them at http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com their prices are really good. I have a Submariner uv sterilizer/clarifier for my 55 gal. aquarium. The biggest Submariner is for a 150 gal. at $104.99
They have other models of uv sterilizers also.


----------



## TankMAster (Oct 16, 2009)

Just get a 5 Plecos. They will graze a 4ftx4ft pond overnight. They become really valuable when they grow to 12inch. Just sell them and get younger plecos as the adults just stop eating algae regularly. 

Kind regards 

TankMaster / TubMaster


----------



## MrsMoose (Jun 4, 2010)

Ponds will have algea bloom every year. More aereation will help some as well as koi clay.Be very careful with algeafix be sure to add extra air as it depleats the oxygen in the water and will kill the fish very fast.


----------



## jamespond (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi guys! Just wondering if you could use this blog's info about algae. It has algae prevention guidelines and alternatives that could save cost effectively! Hope it helps! :-D


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

I would think the movement from your waterfall would be enough to aerate as long as its constantly running.
I have a 90g w/a natural slate waterfall (pump is inside a filter box), and a pondmaster fountain at the opposite end. I have the fountain running all the time, but the waterfall is on a timer.

FYI Pleco's poop A LOT!!!!! So hope your filtration is up to that if you decided to add one. Me personally I wouldn't, but that's my opinion. If I was going to add an algae eater it would be snails.

I have used Microbe-lift Algaeway 5.4 before with good success. But if you decide to use any chemicals be VERY, VERY careful and make sure to read the directions. I am planning on adding a lot more plants this year. (My neighbor cut his tree down that was shading my pond last Fall - I had an algae problem from too much sunlight and am beginning to have it again now that it is getting warm here.)

ETA: Not sure how long you have kept your pond, but try to keep it free of organic debris such as leaves, they will decay and foul the water. I use a pool skimmer net. That plus a lot of sunlight can definitely be a cause to your algae.


----------



## Koilady (Nov 25, 2008)

*Pond algae*

Hi Welsh. If you have a good bio-filter you won't need u.v. lights or barely straw. These items are normally used for ponds that are not in balance. I've got a great diagram if you're interested.

Yours Koily, Lorraine


----------

